# Maryland Trout 12/16



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm up in MD for a few weeks, visiting my GF before we head home for Christmas. She happens to live 5 minutes walking distance from a great trout river, so I've been able to finally give this fishery a try. Landed a 13incher yesterday and 12 and 15inchers today. Nice fish for the body of water they're coming from. It's fairly addicting, like all other fishing to me. Similar to freelining for yellowtail.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Some people have a hard time understanding what is so addicting about trout fishing. I hope to see some pics. Here's my favorite pic from my last trip up to Missouri


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Crazy, but I think about that thread you posted every time I've been on the river up here. All these fish are hatchery released, which means they're nice and plump, but they lack the streamlined beauty of wild 'bows.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I grew up in PA and love some fly fishing. It's like stalking and fishing at the same time.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I really want to camp and cook them over a fire. The nexttime I get to pick a vacation it's going to be an rv next to a trout stream. Jen has agreed to go but she gets first pick.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I've trout fished in Georgia, North Carolina, Tennessee, Arkansas, New Mexico and maybe a few other places and have found that the native fish are pretty rare. Have you thrown any inline spinners? They always worked for me. I never got into fly fishing, would like to try it sometime. I miss walking miles up the streams and making a whole day out of it.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Chris, where are some good places to trout fish in Missouri? I will be stationed there after I leave Korea.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I've thrown a few inline spinners only briefly, but will put more time into them tomorrow. Fishing is still great. Went 4 for 5 yesterday.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is the looks like the one I would throw, except with a white shirt. I would tear them up with them. I caught a few with the silver blades, but not near as many.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice catch! I used to do a lot of trout fishing when I lived closer to Arkansas. Lots of rainbows, brook and especially the big ol browns.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

The mepps spinners with a white skirt worked well for smaller trout. Used to throw crawfish plugs and rapala sticks for the bigger browns.


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Some people have a hard time understanding what is so addicting about trout fishing. I hope to see some pics. Here's my favorite pic from my last trip up to Missouri


 pulled in a nice 24.5 inch rainbow native from pathfinder res, it was the tastiest, and yes im addicted to trout fishing,


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Just finished my last trout outing before I fly home tonight. A two week total of 24 trout for myself and 7 for a PFF'er DC transplant.

Still didn't put to much time in with the spinnerbaits. Just didn't feel like I could work the small, deep pools effectively with them before the current blew them down stream.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to fly up to Baltimore this spring for rockfish season, I've excited to try something I know nothing about...


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just put a small split shot on. I fished some really strong current with good success. Sounds like you did well though. Spinners just help you cover a larger area.


----------

